# Driveway Extension Advice?



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

Looking for some advice with regards to extending my current driveway.

It's currently tarmac with red chippings in (I believe) I would really like to widen it as marked in the photo below, and also widen the drop curb.










Anyone ever done similar? I have no idea on approx costs or the legal side of permission for doing such things?

Appreciate any advice in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Probably best to check with your local council, mine allow driveway extensions and charge £400 for a drop curb (or they did in 2009). I did see on nightmare neighbours from hell where a council made someone take up a widened driveway because they didn't have permission! With regards to cost that really depends on what type of material you want to use and where you live. I have had quotes to block pave a similar sized are before and all in it was roughly 3k, in the north east


----------



## Smiler1968 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have done similar. As far as I understand, from the complications we came across......you appear to be on an estate which is not likely to be a classified road. Therefore full planning permission is unlikely for the drop curb. You will however have to speak to highways and apply for permission. When I spoke to highways they told me I was on a classified road and needed full planning permission. The short version is they eventually decided I didn't and gave me my money back, apart from the plans I had to buy online. 
Highways might not like the idea as you appear to be on a corner, you'll have to speak to them and see that they say. As for the garden turned into parking. I don't think you will need planning permission. If you were running the new bit down to the curb you would probably need it as it would affect the water run off. As it stands you will have grass around it still to absorb the water. Cost wise you are probably talking a couple of grand for the extension. Maybe another £500 for the drop curb. But why drop the curb at all if you are not planning on running the extension to the curb?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I was in a very similar position with no pavement and block curbs.
I lowered the curb myself. moved the 2 long sloping curbs to the end and turned the existing ones upside down to give me a square edge.
Then block paved the rest
I'll take a pic if you want


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

'Swoop' the drive extension round to avoid dropping the kerb, use the original and if done right you won't need to move cars to get on the drive.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

The drop










Here you can see the chamfered were the original drive edge and the radiused ones are the underside of the original curbs










All in all about double the width of dropped curb



















Lawn will be getting top soiled and relayed in spring to bring it to the height of the paths


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Just be careful you're not disturbing drains, services, supplies etc when/if you dig out the ground to put in the infill/foundation(s).


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I'd drop that kerb myself too. Only a case of digging it out a bit and lowering. At that depth you shouldn't be hitting drains or anything. Wouldn't have thought you'd need planning to widen drive too.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> At that depth you shouldn't be hitting drains or anything.


If cable has been installed since the houses were built, I'll guarantee it'll be no more than 3" down!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't see you getting permission for the dropped curb, purely because your close to the corner already.


----------



## joff-turbo-nova (May 16, 2007)

When I got my drive done my local authority said I didn't need planning permission as long as I put a culvert and a soak away at the bottom of the drive in order that rainwater did not spill onto the road.

Otherwise I could do without, but would need to apply for planning permission which would stipulate the need for a drain and soakaway.

It was handy to run the lights in for Christmas too !










Joff


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I paid about £40 a sq/m for digging out and blocking etc. for 61 sq/m

It was a while back so maybe £60 now I would imagine.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

We had to install permeable tarmac on a porous substrate but did not need planning. Our curb was dropped already.

Is there a pavement? As your road is red tarmac that means that the existing pavement is 'broken', due to the grassed areas. You might need to tarmac to pavement standards for the section from your horiztontal line below.

Cost - up to £2,000 I would think - we had ours done in October 2015.


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Had our driveway done last year. Its a bit different, although it was an extension as such! We didn't have to do anything with permissions as its a private road, but my advice to you would be to definitely speak to local council, who will probably pass you onto highways agency. Find out the classification of the road. Do you own the grassed area? (on your deeds)

The guys that did ours checked for underground services, but did say that especially with the house being 70 odd years old, that most likely they wouldn't go anywhere near underground water/elec etc.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

If I were you, I would sweep the drive in from the existing drop kerb, without the need to widen the access to the road. Comments mentioned by others are correct the majority of new build properties within the last 10 years, have the services running at the edge of the footpath into garden etc.

I will be widening mine soon, but all around my driveway and garden at the front of the house is already drop kerb so I don't have the issue fortunately. I will be widening mine on both sides I think.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Search 'permitted development' on google to see what you're allowed to do without planning permission. I'm familiar with Scotland but not England.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Depending on your council's specific policy it's unlikely to be permitted development these days due to water run off issues. You will need to satisfy them that you will not be allowing any more water onto the road way than currently.

e.g. you will need to provide drainage

Speak with your local planning office.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

phazer said:


> Depending on your council's specific policy it's unlikely to be permitted development these days due to water run off issues. You will need to satisfy them that you will not be allowing any more water onto the road way than currently.
> 
> e.g. you will need to provide drainage
> 
> Speak with your local planning office.


I'm pretty sure that the regs are quite explicit.

Even resurfacing an existing drive, you must put in a soakaway or use permeable surfacing if the drive slopes towards the road, unless you seek planning permission. And if you do, the council will insist on it anyway...

This site is the dogs whatsits as far as driveways are concerned...

http://www.pavingexpert.com/drain12.htm


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

staffordian said:


> I'm pretty sure that the regs are quite explicit.
> 
> Even resurfacing an existing drive, you must put in a soakaway or use permeable surfacing if the drive slopes towards the road, unless you seek planning permission. And if you do, the council will insist on it anyway...
> 
> ...


That site is great. I've done some substantial groundworks based on their advice. My soakaway works a treat now.

You're correct to say even replacing an old hard surface which previously drained onto road or into mains waste water usually needs to be done with a soakaway when replaced.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

staffordian said:


> I'm pretty sure that the regs are quite explicit.
> 
> Even resurfacing an existing drive, you must put in a soakaway or use permeable surfacing if the drive slopes towards the road, unless you seek planning permission. And if you do, the council will insist on it anyway...
> 
> ...


Cheers for the link, useful reference!


----------

